# My baby's bellybutton is all swollen!



## ILoveShoes

LO's bellybutton is all big and swollen! It feels squidgy, like it's full of water.
Has anyone else's baby had this?
I called NHS Direct and they said it was nothing to worry about, but I just wondered if anyone else had had this.
His bellybutton looks like a big, squidgy, marble.
X


----------



## Bingo

Could he have a hernia? If you're worried about it and it's just swollen up, I would take him to the docs but try not to worry. :flower:


----------



## melorablack

Arthur's is like this and the doctor said it was a hernia, he was likely to grow out of it and will probably end up with an outie.


----------



## Alias

My daughter had this, it was a hernia. It went away within about 4 months. Hers was only about the size of a marble, but another friend's baby had one, and it was about the size of a plum!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Bloomin' heck! A hernia sounds quite serious!
Were your babies both ok? It didn't hurt, or make them poorly, or anything?
Thanks for replying.
X


----------



## ILoveShoes

Bloomin' heck! A hernia sounds quite serious!
Were your babies both ok? It didn't hurt, or make them poorly, or anything?
Thanks for replying.
X


----------



## melorablack

He's fine, it's gone a lot smaller now but I just made sure I didn't accidently knock it or anything. I was a bit paranoid and kept telling my dh to be careful not to squish his insides lol. But I think it must be quite common and the doctor wasn't concerned at all.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy developed an umbilical hernia at about 6 or 7 weeks. It grew really big and you could see it through her clothes. She hated tummy time as it was uncomfortable for her and was slow to roll because of this. By the time she was 5 months old it had gone altogether though and now she has an innie again. The doctor told me at the time not to worry as most go away by the time the baby is a year old. If they don't go away there is a small op they can have when they are a bit older to correct it.


----------



## xprincessx

my dad has this and its a hernia. i think you should make a docs appointment hun but dont worry about it, they're easily treated if they dont go away on their own x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree it sounds like a hernia, one of Edward's baby friends had one x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

My daughter has this and it is an umbilical hernia. My Drs said that in 90% of cases it corrects itself in the 1st year and the other 10% they try to leave until the child is 4/5 years old.

It shouldnt be painful but if you think it is consult a Dr ASAP, it is very common in babies that arrive early as the muscles underneath are not as strong as full term babies. HTH. x


----------



## Erised

Eleanor had a small umbilical hernia that didn't close up and kept seeping for a while. As it hadn't closed up either they used a little stick with a silver nitrate tip to shrivel up the remaining umbilical cord and allow the skin to close up properly (at around 6 weeks, but in Holland not the UK). By 3 months it had gone completely and see now has an innie =)

Have to admit hers was never as severe as some of these sound though, and hers didn't bother her at all.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oliver had this, as soon as he started been more active it went, he has a perfect inny now!


----------



## smelly07

yep my daughter had an umbilical hernia. the doctor said they rarely need to be operated on as they usually sort out by themselves and she has an outie belly button she is 5 and a half now. x


----------

